# Organized Coyote Hunts



## wullweber (Dec 26, 2003)

Does anyone have information they are willing to share regarding the organization and facilitation of a public or registered coyote hunt? What is registration cost? How many groups are necessary for a break even? Any other information you care to share.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

The Lake region wildlife is having there annual rabbit,fox,and coyote derby sat. jan. 10th sign up at cenex west in Devils lake 6:00 to8:00am report to the buckhorn saloon in Penn at something like 6:00 pm that evening. 1-2-or3 man teams


----------



## wullweber (Dec 26, 2003)

Thank you for the reply. I have been assigned the task of getting information regarding coyote hunts only for the Huron, South Dakota area. I am sure there is a lot of information out there that could help our group with the first annual or quarterly hunt.


----------

